# Laberecke über Metal



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier könnt ihr ja mal über eure Lieblingsband(s) schreiben oder auch berichten was ihr so alles auf Konzerten wie zB WACKEN erlebt hab^^?

Bitte keine Komentare wie zB : " Ich hör kein Metal" oder "Techno 4 ever^^" !!


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre kein Metal!Post-Punk/Rock 4 Ever!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich mag Metall. Das ist so schön hart und damit kann man Dinge kaputt machen. 

*weist daraufhin, dass man MetaL mit einem 'L' schreibt* 

/klugscheißermodus off


Auf Wacken war ich bis jetzt noch nie, weil mir da ehrlich gesagt zu viele Verrückte rumlaufen. Habe nichts gegen ausgelassene, von mir aus auch überdrehte Stimmung, aber was man da so teilweise für Geschichten hört... 

Höre auch eigentlich nur Melodic Metal (hieß das so?...glaube ja). Viel Metallica...


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2008)

Meine persönlichen Lieblingsmetalle sind Gallium und Bor. Ich finde es aber ziemlich doof, das letzteres nur ein Halbmetall ist. Das ist irgendwie untrue.

Zum Thema:

Klassischer Metal ist ganz okay, manche Sachen kann man sich echt gut anhören. Slayer sind gelegentlich ganz nett und Cannibal Corpse sind mittlerweile eine meiner Lieblingsbands. Und seitdem ich die Herren von Metallica dieses Jahr live bewundern durften, find ich die auch ganz prima. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich aber eher Grindcore und Deathcore, bspw. Converge, The Black Dahlia Murder und so Sachen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

zuerst einmal: metallica (und wehe mir kommt jetzt einer mit mainstream!!)
find ich einfach klasse, und  das erste mal master of puppets von s&m hören... herrlich
amon amarth find ich auch ziemlich gut, wobei ich nur so ~5 lieder höre


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Also ich mag Metall. Das ist so schön hart und damit kann man Dinge kaputt machen.
> 
> *weist daraufhin, dass man MetaL mit einem 'L' schreibt*
> 
> ...


Ups sry hab mich verschrieben^^


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich höre kein Metal!Post-Punk/Rock 4 Ever!


-.- raus, aufe stille treppe mit dir^^


----------



## lavax (7. Oktober 2008)

Ganz oben in meiner Playlist ist meistens Apokalyptische Reiter zu finden...danach meistens etwas ruhigeres á la Nightwish und dann eigentlich nur noch rnd Sachen wie, Equilibirum, Ensiferum, Korpiklanie, Caliban, As I Lay Dying, Finntroll.....
Also hab mich nich wirklich festgelegt...


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Yo Koorpiklaani is echt geil besonders das Lied Beer Beer, es ist einfach ein Lied bei dem man gute Laune und Durst bekommt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

meine Playlist is so ungefähr, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Children of Bodom, Slipknot, Slayer, The black Dhalia Murder (wie schreibt man die???), Job for a Cowboy, Six feet Under und dann so rndm reingewürfeltes zeug was ich grad aufm Desi find. (kann dann auch mal Techno oder RnB sein man weis ja nie)

edit: hab Eisregen in meiner Playliste gefunden


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich find Kupfer ziemlich krass. 




> Auf Wacken war ich bis jetzt noch nie, weil mir da ehrlich gesagt zu viele Verrückte rumlaufen. Habe nichts gegen ausgelassene, von mir aus auch überdrehte Stimmung, aber was man da so teilweise für Geschichten hört...


Da kenn ich auch zuviele Gruselstories... ausserdem hab ich keinen Bock am morgen dadurch geweckt zu werden, dass jemand auf mein Zelt fällt. *g*


Btw. was ich so hör, erkennt man am Avatar.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich find Kupfer ziemlich krass.
> 
> Btw. was ich so hör, erkennt man am Avatar.


Kupfer?? versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz

und aus deinem Ava kann ich leider nix rauslesen also PLx giev ERklääärung^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kupfer?? versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz
> 
> und aus deinem Ava kann ich leider nix rauslesen also PLx giev ERklääärung^^


metall......

aus dem ava werd ich auch net schlau^^


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seid Vollhupen *g*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis_Pt...s_from_a_Memory


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hör Manowar,Amon Amarth,Eisregen,Hammerfall, Sabaton und so weiter

Sabaton-Primo Victoria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZm4zseMok0


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

LOL reicht es nicht wenn ich einmal sage das ich mich verschrieben hab, Metal..... JA ..und ich hab Metall geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. sry


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2008)

meistens Metallica^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Black Metal. Burzum, Behemoth, Dimmu Borgir. etc. sind immer ziemlich weit oben in meiner Playlist, genauso wie
Ad Hominem wobei die eher Industrial Black Metal spielen. Ansonsten hör ich auch ganz gerne Death-Metal, wie Job for a Cowboy und
Cannibal Corpse. Viking Metal, wie Amon Amarth und Korpiklaani und auch Death-/Grindcore, wie bspw. Waking The Cadaver sind öfters zu hören. 
Und auch Thrash Metal kommt bei mir nicht zu kurz, System of a Down, Kreator, Sodom und Slayer sind die bevorzugten Thrash Metal-Bands. 
Mmmhjoa, ab und an läuft dann noch mit Dream Theater ein bisschen Prog-Metal und das übliche Zeug halt... Metallica, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath...

Es gibt einfach zuviele geile Metal-Bands....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Du glaubst ja gar net wie geil ich deine Antwort finde ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

El schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja gar net wie geil ich deine Antwort finde ^^


Korrigier mich bitte, falls ich 'ne Band in die falsche Spalte gesteckt hab,
ich habs nicht so mit dem Arten, eher mit dem Hören... =/


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Korrigier mich bitte, falls ich 'ne Band in die falsche Spalte gesteckt hab,
> ich habs nicht so mit dem Arten, eher mit dem Hören... =/


ach quatch, ne freu mich nur das jemand so viel geschrieben hat xP


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Oktober 2008)

Achja...Laberecke über Metal.

Ich höre in letzter Zeit auch verstärkt Metallica, Mainstream hin oder her. Ansonsten viel Trivium, Bullet, Disturbed, Dragonforce, Hammerfall, Slayer usw, bis ich die hier alle aufgeführt hätte...


Wacken...ja Wacken werde ich 09 bei 20 Jahre Wacken dabei sein, wenn denn mal endlich mein Ticket ankommt.


----------



## Night falls (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn bei mir Metal läuft, dann hauptsächlich Pagan/Folk Metal oder Metal mit Electro/Techno-Einflüssen... wie z.B. Turmion Kätilöt >Beispiellied< Die Jungs sind ziemlich gut, kann jedem nur nahelegen mal reinzuhören.

Auf dem Wacken war ich 06 und 07 und fands eigentlich beide male ziemlich geil. Keine fürchterbaren Vorkommnisse erlebt, nur Dinge über die man lachen kann und die gute Anekdoten für Partys oder Ähnliches abgeben. 09 werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder hinfahren, hoffe mal das Lineup wird wieder etwas besser.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Kennt jemand von euch die Band Black Stone Cherry?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmr8D3JBsvg


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

Saint Vitus, Candlemass, Kathedral, Count Raven, Revelation

kennt keiner mehr von euch Greenhorns




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (7. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ihr seid Vollhupen *g*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis_Pt...s_from_a_Memory



Ein großes Konzeptalbum.


Kennt hier jemand Ayreon?


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand Ayreon?


Aye.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Ein großes Konzeptalbum.
> 
> 
> Kennt hier jemand Ayreon?



*hand heb* Yep


----------



## Theroas (7. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aye.





Carcharoth schrieb:


> *hand heb* Yep



Die, bzw. Der macht auch gute Konzeptalben. Und beantwortet tatsächlich JEDE Email die man ihm schreibt.


Sonst irgendwelche Tipps? I FUKKIN LOVE Konzeptalben.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hör hauptsächlich Bands wie Soad/Slayer/Childen of Bodom/Soil/Hammerfall (find paar lieder ganz gut)
Und natürlich was jeder gute Metal fan auf seinem pc haben sollte Metallica, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Black Sabbat,
Inflames

Inextremo hör ich auch gern wobei das wieder in ne andere sparte kommt eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Mathcore, melodic Hardcore, Emo, Indie, Post-Hardcore, Stoner Rock, Punk, Rock, Hardcore, Metal, Metalcore, Screamo, N.Y.H.C., Acousticmusic, Alternative, experimental Music, technical Death Metal, technical Grindcore, Progressive Rock  usw.

Das sind so grob gesagt die Musikrichtungen die ich höre. Aber im allgemeinen Rock!
Hier ein paar Bandnamen: Metallica, RATM, Propagandhi, A Wilhelm Scream, The Human Abstract, Hot Water Music, Protest The Hero, Converge, Oceansize, Isis, Alter Bridge, Rise Against, Giving Chase, Alexisonfire, The Mars Volta, At The Drive-In, Necrophagist, War From A Harlots Mouth, Reflux, Norma Jean, Johnny Cash!! - und jede Menge andere Bands, die eher unbekannt sind.

Und btw, wer glaubt Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Korn oder sonstiger Müll sei Metal, dass ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Einfach nur scheiße, haha. Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt, kthxbye.


----------



## SäD (8. Oktober 2008)

Lieblingsband : Slipknot
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass sie mich mit dem letzten Album sehr enttäuscht haben

Ansonsten Metallica, SOAD, Iron Maiden, Dimmu Borgir, Fintroll  und natürlich Trollkotze und Trollfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Und btw, wer glaubt Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Korn oder sonstiger Müll sei Metal, dass ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Einfach nur scheiße, haha. Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt, kthxbye.




Also bei Limp Bizkit stimm ich zu,Linkin Park ypoa ok, Korn is auch eher "Nu Metal" wie´s so schön heisst (ich hasse Schubladen),
aber Slipknot da mit rein zu tun passt nicht ganz.

Aber sei´s drum.


Meine Ecke ist eher (NY-)Hardcore: Sick of it all,MadBall,Walls of Jericho und Konsorten - aber manchmal brauch ich etwas mit mehr Melodie,
das kann dann zB meine Lieblingsband Life of Agony (alte härtere Sachen aber auch neueres) oder Bullet for my Valentine und solche Geschichten sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Und btw, wer glaubt *Slipknot*, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Korn oder sonstiger Müll sei Metal, dass ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Einfach nur scheiße, haha. Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt, kthxbye.


wie sagte dieter nuhr doch so schön "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ....." naja


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie sagte dieter nuhr doch so schön "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ....." naja


Lass ihm seine Meinung, ich teile sie übrigens.
Nu-Metal ist kein Metal! Sagt selbst der Zamperator!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli
ich würd über mich selber sagen, dass ich nur wenig metal höre, da ich auch nu metal nich in die ecke metal packe. eher so hmm naja alternative vllt.

geil find ich discord. is ne nette band aus der region.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lass ihm seine Meinung, ich teile sie übrigens.
> Nu-Metal ist kein Metal! Sagt selbst der Zamperator!


naja lassen wir das ... führ eh zu nix auser flames jedem das seine, ach übrigens Lurock dank dir bin ich jetzt SLAYER FAN und ich suche immer noch die brutal Death metal band die du mal iwo gepostet hast ka wie die hieß XD


----------



## Night falls (8. Oktober 2008)

Brutal deathmetal? Klingt nach Jack Slater... Ich bin ein Link


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt mehr als nur eine Brutal Death-Metal-Band... oO
Mmmh, es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Bands die ich dir empfohlen habe...
Beide kein Brutal Death-Metal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einmal Job for a Cowboy, die spielen
Death Metal und einmal Waking The Cadaver, die spielen Brutal Deathcore...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie sagte dieter nuhr doch so schön "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ....." naja



Flamen ftl, aber ich glaube das ich mehr Ahnung von Musik habe als du. 
Mal davon abgesehen, is mir doch wayne ob jemand Slipknot hört oder nicht. Wie die Vorrednern schon schrieben, meine Meinung. 
Also ruhig blut, and rock on^^


----------



## luXz (8. Oktober 2008)

Beneath the Sky hör ich immer wieder sehr gern, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Bsp.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=80jxeD3L4jM

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKtrrSpFig

Das letzt ist bischen leise also Boxen aufdrehen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FUPrOBdFGss


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

was halltet ihr eigentlich von J-Rock?

hab seit gestern ein paar lustige lieder entdeckt und höhre sie auf und ab^^

hier ma 2 beispiele


----------



## drummen (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist es zufall, dass die beiden Lieder im Death Note Opening bzw. Abspann kommen?

Das Zweite (Zetsubou Billy) find ich gut :> und das Video ist dazu auch noch lustig.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

ich bin durch death note auf die gekommen aber mir gefallen die einfach am besten^^

aber mir gefallen eigentlich alle von ihnen


mal noch ne frage: kennt wer noch ne J-rock band die lieder etwa so ihn dem stil von "maximum the hormone" einfach wesentlich düsterer baut? hab da ma n hammer lied gehört aber den zettel mit dem bandnamen verlegt...


----------



## Toastbrod (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Metal Top-Liste:

1. Ensiferum (hab ich sogar live in einem kleinen Club gesehen einfach nur geil) hab dem Sänger sogar ans Bein fassen können^^
2. Wintersun
3. Children of Bodom
4. Dragonforce (auch wenn jedes Lied gleich ist, Herman Lee rules!!!)
5. Amon Amarth

Am 19. geh ich zum In Flames Konzert nach München, wobei sie nich meine Lieblingsband ist, aber Konzerte in kleineren Clubs sind wie gesagt göttlich


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/dasichbin *_*

Und hier http://www.lastfm.de/user/dasICHbin/librar...&view=cloud sieht man welche Bands ich schon live gesehen hab. Wobei ich da ein paar noch nachtragen muss. 31.12. BLOODSHED OVER BOCHUM <3

Und ich seh grad, dass hier auch einige Ayreon-Kenner anwesend sind. Mein Freund hat sich vor'n paar Wochen die Star One DVD gekauft... ich wünschte ich wär da gewesen. 



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da kenn ich auch zuviele Gruselstories... ausserdem hab ich keinen Bock am morgen dadurch geweckt zu werden, dass jemand auf mein Zelt fällt. *g*


Dazu sag bzw zeig ich nur: http://my.buffed.de/user/11218/gallery/picture/83128/95711
Und wir sind nachts noch aufgewacht und haben uns über den (untypischen) Lärm und das helle Flackern draußen gewundert. Das war ca. 20m neben unserem Zelt. Nichtsdestotrotz werd ich nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren, denn trotz der Menschenmassen ist es prinzipiell einfach geil.
Mit unseren direkten Nachbarn haben wir auch immer Glück, dieses Jahr ein sehr nettes Grüppchen kennengelernt. Aber wenn man schon beim aufbauen mit "Hey, kommt doch mal rüber... wollt ihr'n kühles Bier haben?" begrüßt wird, dann kann das ja nur gut werden :*


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dazu sag bzw zeig ich nur: http://my.buffed.de/user/11218/gallery/picture/83128/95711
> Und wir sind nachts noch aufgewacht und haben uns über den (untypischen) Lärm und das helle Flackern draußen gewundert. Das war ca. 20m neben unserem Zelt. Nichtsdestotrotz werd ich nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren, denn trotz der Menschenmassen ist es prinzipiell einfach geil.
> Mit unseren direkten Nachbarn haben wir auch immer Glück, dieses Jahr ein sehr nettes Grüppchen kennengelernt. Aber wenn man schon beim aufbauen mit "Hey, kommt doch mal rüber... wollt ihr'n kühles Bier haben?" begrüßt wird, dann kann das ja nur gut werden :*




Tjo, Open Air Festivals sind halt so ne Sache - ich finds ja auch recht entspannt dort - meist vergisst man dann eher 
zu den Konzerten selbst zu gehen, weil man mit den Leuten mit nem Bier in der Hand um den Griller hockt^^

Wobei ich bislang nur auf österreichischen Festivals war (Forestglade,2 Days a Week,Novarock,etc)

Irgendwie muss ich auch gestehen, mag ich Open Air Konzerte nicht wirklich.

Grad bei Festivals sind dann manchmal Bands, die man gern sehen würde, eher früher am Tag und irgendwie find ich ein Konzert
bei Tageslicht ist stimmungsmässig nicht zu vergleichen mit einem konzert wo´s dunkel ist.

Dann ist man vom Wetter abhängig und bei der Moshpit-Fraktion ists meist ziiiiemlich staubig.

Ausserdem sind meistens die Bühnen abgesperrt - nix mit Stage-Diving^^

Da gefallen mir Hallen-Konzerte - v.a. in kleineren Rahmen einfach besser - Arena in Wien zB.

Dafür gehts da auch ärger zu - zumindest wenn man vorne ist^^

Stage-Diving
Wall of Death
Circle Pit und solche Geschichten..sucht mal danach auf youtube...

Wobei mich - der vorallem auf Hardcore-Konzerte geht, immer wieder fasziniert, dass - bis auf wenige Ausnahme-idioten, die´s leider überall gibt - 
die Stimmung und der Zusammenhalt sehr friedlich und kameradschaftlich ist.

Wennst da jemanden beimStagediven mitm Schuh ins Gesicht hupfst (unabsichtlich natürlich!), klopfst ihm auf die Schulter, ihr lächelt euch an und weiter gehts,mit dem Kopf zusammenstossen, tjo kann passieren, ein entschuldigender Klaps aufn Rücken und in Ordnung ists.
Wenn einer irgendwie am Boden liegt, sind sofort 3-4 rundherum und drängen die Leute weg und helfen ihm auf, usw,usf.

Auch wenns völlig brutal und aggressiv aussieht und ich danach genügend blaue Flecken hab - die Leute toben zur Musik, haben Spass, aber
sind nicht aggressiv AUFEINANDER.

Zumindest habe ich das auf keinen solcher Konzerte bislang erlebt.

Anders vor zig Jahren auf nem "Guns´N´Roses" Konzert auf der Donauinsel - da waren so Klischee Old Skool Metaler mit Lederhose und Jeanskutte, standen mit Ausfallschritt da und haben headgebangt und wehe du bist da an einen angekommen^^


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

Crowdsurfen, Wall of Death und Circlepits gibt's aber zumindest in Wacken auch zuhauf, hängt halt von der Band ab. Wenn's geregnet hat ist das ganze besonders lustig bzw schlammig... ich hab dies Jahr bei Children of Bodom den Springerstiefel von nem Crowdsurfer ziemlich heftig auf die Stirn bekommen.
Dank dem ganzen Schlamm hab ich erst hinterher auf der Toilette im Spiegel (Backstagebereich ftw!) gesehen, dass dabei auch ne kleine Platzwunde entstanden ist O_o

Aber mit der Atmosphäre bei Hallenkonzerten hast du schon recht. Opeth z.B. kam live bei weitem nicht so schön rüber, wie das wohl in ner Halle der Fall wäre. Auch wenn es passenderweise trüb und leicht regnerisch war, was ja bei Opeth schon irgendwie die Stimmung unterstreicht. Die ganzen Plastikregencapes im Publikum waren dann allerdings wieder nicht so toll.

Auch In Flames ist da so ein Kandidat.
Während es zwar sehr geil zu sehen/spüren ist, wie bei Only for the Weak der ganze Open Air Platz mit tausenden von Menschen mithüpft, so ist das ganze in einer Halle dann doch nochmal ganz anders (friden - haha). Hab sie in Köln im E-Werk gesehen (Sepultura VorbandOo) und mein Steh- bzw Moshplatz wechselte während des Konzertes von irgendwo eher rechts Nähe der Technik bis mittig erste Reihe und wieder zurück - mit vielen Zwischenstationen.

Für solche Konzerte ist es als Brillenträger allerdings sehr ratsam sich Kontaktlinsen zu besorgen ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Für solche Konzerte ist es als Brillenträger allerdings sehr ratsam sich Kontaktlinsen zu besorgen ^^




Kontaktlinsen? oO

Viel sehen tust da eh nicht, bzw. brauchst nicht - dann lieber ohne.

Ich hab bei so manch Konzerten nachher Leute allenernstes nach Kontaktlinsen am vor Bier,Asche,Schweiss und was weiss ich noch alles verdreckten Boden suchen sehen^^.

Nö, ich mach das anders - meine Standardausrüstung ist ein Rucksack mit Wechselklamotten, die ich nach dem Konzert anzieh - und da kommt auch meine
Brille rein und der Rucksack wiederum in Garderobe oder Auto(sofern sich wer erbarmt und Fahrer spielt)
Total verschwitzt und dreckig, v.a. im Winter - nach Hause fahren und wenns nur im Auto sitzen ist - kommt nicht so gut.

Ich bin auch dazu übergegangen Ohrstöpsel zu tragen.

Man wird halt älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu der Stimmung etc:

Mir fällt ein vor ein paar Jahren, hat mich meine damalige Exfreundin zu einem Marylin Manson Konzert in  der Stadthalle geschleppt (bzw. eigentlich hab ich ihr Karten zum Geburtstag geschenkt - mehr oder weniger freiwillig).

War an und für sich auch nciht so schlecht - sieht man mal von der "Vorband" Peaches ab (iiihgitt)

Obwohl Halle (wobei in der Stadthalle sonst eher so Joe Cocker und sowas auftritt), und nicht schlechter, wenn auch bizarrer, Bühnenshow - 
die haben allenernstes bei den meisten Liedern, die komplette Hallenbeleuchtung eingeschalten - da wars mehr als taghell.

War äusserst komisch....

Apropos, bizarre Bühnenshow - das witzigste neben Gwar-Konzerten (bei denen Regenmäntel von Vorteil sind^^),
war mal ein Green Jelly Konzert - wenn die noch wer kennt....3 little pigs, oder Anarchy in Bedrock (I waaaanna be Fred Flintstone).

Äusserst,äusserst witzig.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Oktober 2008)

naja ich hör Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Godsmack(is das überhaupt Metal naja schubladendenken und so), Nightwish, Kamelot, Evergreen Terrace, Metallica, Nonpoint, Powerman 5000, Rob Zombie, Sonata Arctica, Static-X und die Liste könnt ich noch weiter führen aber darauf hab ich keine lust^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Zur Zeit bin ich irgendwie auf dem (Melodic) Death Metal-Trip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höre nur noch Sonic Syndicate, Dead By April und Deadlock - BTW, kennt noch jemand gute Death Metal-Bands? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich irgendwie auf dem (Melodic) Death Metal-Trip.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nile, Bolth Thrower, Behemoth (zumindest die neuen Sachen), Amon Amarth, Bloodbath, Carcass, Death, Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Unleashed und Vital Remains sind sehr empfehlenswerte Death Metal Bands, und zugleich auch eine fast vollständige Liste der Bands die ich gerade höre^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd's mir ma anhören, vielleicht ist ja was nettes dabei für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> Nile, Bolth Thrower, Behemoth (zumindest die neuen Sachen), Amon Amarth, Bloodbath, Carcass, Death, Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Unleashed und Vital Remains sind sehr empfehlenswerte Death Metal Bands, und zugleich auch eine fast vollständige Liste der Bands die ich gerade höre^^


Ich empfehle dringendst Naglfar! Saugeile Band!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich irgendwie auf dem (Melodic) Death Metal-Trip.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diablo, Devildriver und Soilwork (Da hör ich allerdings nur das Album "Stabbing The Drama", das andere Zeug lieg mir nicht so).


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

was ich höre^^ --> btw: _"The name of the town Hammerfall is taken from the Swedish power metal band with the same name. Blizzard employee Samwise Didier has painted several covers for the band so it is likely to be a tribute to the band as well as to Doomhammer. "_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> was ich höre^^ --> btw: _"The name of the town Hammerfall is taken from the Swedish power metal band with the same name. Blizzard employee Samwise Didier has painted several covers for the band so it is likely to be a tribute to the band as well as to Doomhammer. "_



Ah danke. Hab mich schon immer gefragt, ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.^^


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2008)

@ToNK - DevilDriver und Melodic Death Metal? Da kann ich dir aber nich zustimmten ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> @ToNK - DevilDriver und Melodic Death Metal? Da kann ich dir aber nich zustimmten ^^



Ala fragte nach Death Metal. Nicht direkt nach Melodic Death Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss sagen, Devildriver burnt mehr als jede Melodic Death Metal Band. Sogar Diablo kommt nicht ran. :O


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2008)

Jap, DevilDriver is auf jedenfall eine der geilsten Bands der Welt. Nur leider viel zu selten in Deutschland -.- Kennen ja auch nicht sooo viele hier.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jap, DevilDriver is auf jedenfall eine der geilsten Bands der Welt. Nur leider viel zu selten in Deutschland -.- Kennen ja auch nicht sooo viele hier.



<3 Dez Fafara - eine herrliche Stimme hat der.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2008)

So und jetzt noch eine kleine Hausaufgabe heute Abend xD Wer findest auf youtube einen, der länger und kräftiger schreien kann als dieser junge Mann hier:


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Melodic Death Metal? In Flames und At the Gates!


----------



## Tabuno (11. Oktober 2008)

Techno 4 ever!!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Techno 4 ever!!


wenn man keine ahnung hat....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, er hat doch provoziert, siehe Anfangspost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja, er hat doch provoziert siehe Anfangspost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahh das war mir schon wieder entfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelfe84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bevorzuge Edelstahl mit Titanlegierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Nachtelfe84 schrieb:


> Also ich bevorzuge Edelstahl mit Titanlegierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Häää?

Also ich höre im moment das neue Album von Slipknot (All Hope is Gone)


----------



## Haxxler (29. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenns kein Metal ist aber ich bin immernoch auf 'nem GnR Trip. Einfach herrlich. Und ich meine natürlich die alten Songs. Das was sich heutzutage GnR schimpft, zählt nicht.


----------



## David (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Sido macht gutes Metall!


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich finde Sido macht gutes *Metall!*



Ist er Metallbauer?


----------



## -PuRity- (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Lieblingsbands wechseln leider ständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Dauerbrenner im AUto sind aber derzeit wohl Heaven shall burn, Rammstein, Eisregen und The Sorrow.

Werd mich auch Konzerttechnisch bald wieder verwöhnen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am 22 .11. gehts zu Bullet for my Valentine und am 08.12. (beides hier in München) gehts auf die Persistence Tour!! *freufreu* WAR OF AGES / H2O / DISCIPLINE / BORN FROM PAIN / TERROR / HEAVEN SHALL BURN / SICK OF IT ALL


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> WAR OF AGES!  DISCIPLINE! BORN FROM PAIN! TERROR! HEAVEN SHALL BURN! SICK OF IT ALL!


Emo?




Spoiler



Nicht falsch verstehen, nicht dass es Emobands sind sondern nur die Namen ansich als emomäßig aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (29. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Emo?



Emo!^^


----------



## m1chel (29. Oktober 2008)

Skindred !
hammer band
mischung aus Raggae und Metal und dann noch aus Wales ;D

sonst Spineshank und SOil [Pat sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## David (30. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ahh das war mir schon wieder entfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst wenn... was hat Geschmack mit Ahnung zutun?


----------



## David (30. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist er Metallbauer?


Nein, er macht Metall-Musik, du hast richtig gelesen!


----------



## Gored (30. Oktober 2008)

für freunde des etwas härteren rocks (emos and posers leave the hall! ):


GORY HELLUJAH FEST II
22.11.2008 - 19:00 Uhr
GORY HELLUUJAH - BACK IN GORE

Jig-Ai www.myspace.com/jigaigore
Necrotic Flesh www.myspace.com/necroticfleshband
Eardelete www.myspace.com/eardelete
Exaltation www.myspace.com/exaltationband
D.E.A.G. www.myspace.com/destructiveexplosion

Samstag 22.11.2008
74564 Crailsheim, EICHE, Schönebürgstr. 45 (fast neben der Jahnhalle)
Einlass: 18.00Uhr / Beginn: 19.00Uhr
Tickets: € 10,-- (limited 150) 

werd auf jeden fall mit en paar kumpels hingehen !!!


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Geht noch wer aufs Paganfest '09?


----------



## Gored (30. Oktober 2008)

ich habs mir überlegt aber mit wacken, summer breeze und dem grindcore festival in slowenien bin ich leider ausgebucht ( 30 cent für en halben liter bier sind einfach unschlagbar)


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Uuuuhhhh Korpiklaani auf Wacken '09 und Amon Amarth da muss man einfach hin!!


----------



## Night falls (30. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nachrichten! Ich wollte sowieso mal wieder nach Wacken nächstes Jahr, und da ist es gut zu hören dass Amon Amarth wieder dabei sind... Die ham mir auf 06 schon ziemlich gut gefallen und Korpiklaani sind sowieso der Hit. Ich muss direkt mal auf der Wacken Seite nachgucken wies sonst so aussieht...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2008)

Wacken 09 ich bin dabei^^


----------



## -PuRity- (30. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Emo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und gerade als ich schon einen mächtigen Flame für dich zusammengesponnen hatte, habe ich deinen Spoiler bemekrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (30. Oktober 2008)

fahrt halt lieber aufs summerbreeze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anstatt aufs wacken, da läuft wenigstens noch anständige musik zwischendurch ;D


----------

